# folius moss mix



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

Is the folius moss mix I have going to grow mostly sphagnum? In my one tank I think that's about all I got to grow. Anyone else have any experience with this stuff?

Thanks,

James


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Its primarily sphagnum moss, but they also add some "tropical" moss and fern spores. Over time, some random ferns should show up, but from what I've seen the sphagnum is what grows best.

John


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I have seen too. I was kind of hopping for a wider variety of moss. Still nice stuff though.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Austin, make your own. It's fun and throw in a ton of different mosses. Something will grow! Ha. I just take mosses that I had left over or have accumulated, throw it in the magic bullet and bam, moss mix! Just follow the same directions as folius. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah I've used folius moss mix and it seems to be majority sphagnum. I do however have some different stuff sprouting out of it. I'm going to be making my own moss mix with some low growing moss I've gotten from manuran. 

I believe you just mix up moss with buttermilk and water into a milkshake consistency and then spread it throughout your tank. Hopefully this will help create a thin moss carpet which I was hoping for in the beginning.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Where can I get mosses to do this?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Neherp has a tropical moss or 2. I've used folius moss mix with awesome success, growing at least 6 different mosses and 3-4 fern species. The trick I use is I cull the sphagnum as I see it to give other mosses a chance. I'll see if I can find some pics of my folius mix drip wall before I had to take it down for my recent move. There are several pics I've posted if you want to check my post hostory.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Good to know, culling the sphagnum is a great idea, I will do that as well. I wasn't sure at first if the sphagnum was in there to grow and then die back, providing a better substrate for other plants and mosses. Now I dont think that is the case because like I said in my one tank I have mostly sphagnum and it has been growing steadily for about 8 months. I did get another type of moss with it though. I also have some dried neherp style moss, same species, I think, and a couple others. I have some BJ moss that got dried out on accident, I doubt it will come back but we'll see. I have had success with bringing some species of dried moss back to a thriving state.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

For those of you who don't care to go through the trouble, NEHerp just started releasing their own moss slurry


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

On their website?


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, they offered it through their newsletter. I wasn't able to find it by searching their website. I specifically asked if it is now regularly available and they said yes. Here's a link for 50% off of their final "test batch". I suppose they may tweak it a little bit more before officially releasing it.

Edit: The link did not work because i'm pasting it from my phone but if you send me a private message with your email, I can just forward you the newsletter with the working link.


----------

